# My Website - Comments Appreciated



## bigfatbadger (May 17, 2006)

Hello all,

Well, more through luck than judgement I've managed to build a website. The idea is to have a bit of a photography blog, looking at different topics in photography that are relevant to me and a bit of my own progressio as well.

Please could you look at it and let me know what you think, I'd appreciate any constructive criticism about the layout and content, or if you hate my style of writing please let me know!

Thanks very much

Jon
It's here: http://www.jonrouston.co.uk/


----------



## bigfatbadger (Jun 1, 2006)

Bumpity bump

Bumping because I have also added a randomly named photoblog, again, comments much appreicated!

http://jonrouston.co.uk/photoblog


----------

